
Show HN: Find articles you read in the past within seconds - Kesava1312
https://digital-brain.co/
======
Kesava1312
As a power user of Chrome, I've always wanted to go back to certain articles
that I had read — but I was always faced with pages and pages of Chrome
history.

So we built out DigitalBrain — a chrome extension that automatically will
categorize what you're surfing and put it into different buckets+ based on
what subject/topic it is using NLP. We also help you annotate and take notes
within those articles.

Please let us know what you think, we're happy to answer questions about
anything. Let's change how we use our browser history.

Here is the demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TqLgZPSi-4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TqLgZPSi-4)

Sign-up for early access: [https://digital-brain.co/](https://digital-
brain.co/)

